# which Colt or SW .44 mag



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello

I want to know which Colt or S&W model that shoots the powerful .44 Magnum Caliber. 

is .44 more powerful compare to .357 magnum?

Regards
Dracimus

doh, i thought i am in Colt thread. 

Shipwreck: can you please move this post to COLT or S&W thread. Thanks


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

Yes, the .44 magnum is more powerful (and recoils more) than the .357 magnum.

In a Colt, the gun would be the Anaconda.

For S&W, the Model 29 or 629 are the most common.

For the most common loadings for each:
.357 magnum - 158 gr @ 1200 fps = 544 ft/lbs energy
.44 Magnum - 240 gr @ 1325 fps = 935 ft/lbs energy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Go to the S&W website, and U can breeze thru the models (I have a catalog, but they have an online catelog.

Go to: http://www.smith-wesson.com

Also, look at Ruger: http://www.ruger-firearms.com/

I don't think Colt is making revolvers anymore, are they?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Dracimus said:


> Hello
> 
> I want to know which Colt or S&W model that shoots the powerful .44 Magnum Caliber.


Colt made the Anaconda and Smith & Wesson made the Model 29, and makes the Model 629 and several other variants.

Why do you ask? While both Colt and Smith & Wesson are heavy framed double action revolvers, there is a vast difference in the models.

Without seeming to talk down to you, its obvious you're not real experienced in handgunning, and why you are apparently choosing between the two makes me wonder what your interests might be. Knowing that, folks on this forum can guide you much better. And there are some knowledgeable folks here who can help you, and are willing to do so.

Bob Wright


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Go to the S&W website, and U can breeze thru the models (I have a catalog, but they have an online catelog.
> 
> Go to: http://www.smith-wesson.com
> 
> ...


No, you are correct there. However, there seem to be plenty available in the gun shops.

The Single Action Army is in limited production from the Custom Shop.

Bob Wright


----------



## Dracimus (Jul 8, 2006)

cool, thanks for all info, I will put that in my lowest prority list


----------



## 0440 (Dec 3, 2007)

*model 29*

I prefer the S&W 29


----------

